# B13 Struts/ Springs combo



## Bonesmugglar (Jan 14, 2004)

Should i get these http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2464420509&category=33590 or are there any better ones for under 500 bux??


----------



## Bonesmugglar (Jan 14, 2004)

Alright, cool, thanks a bunch guys, i think i might get them..cocks


----------



## schauhan (Apr 29, 2004)

Bonesmugglar said:


> Alright, cool, thanks a bunch guys, i think i might get them..cocks


I replaced my stock shocks sith Tokiko Gas Shocks, no coil change, no lowering, and the suspension has gotten a new life. I love them. They are amazing.

SC


----------

